# Lethargic Mealworms?



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

I decided after some debate to start a very small colony in the style of some local breeders (uses one tank and just a ton of substrate for worms and beetles to separate themselves in a way.) this seemed ok since I only have one hog to feed. But I have noticed that all my worms are very lethargic. I have a afew pupae and a few beetles, but there is almost no activity in my container. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What are you using for substrate & for food?


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

ah sorry that would be a good thing for y'all to know. 

I am using a mix of oats, cornmeal, and some grits (not much I just tossed the last inch in their to use them up). 1 large carrot about 2x a week as it gets eaten or dries out. I have a few tp rolls for them to hide in the way I saw my stores, but that's it. no lid so decent air circulation. my room seems to stay around 68-72 degrees f.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm. Maybe try some different fresh foods for moisture? It may be that they're getting dehydrated or something. I usually find that my colony is more active when I give them apple or other fruit for moisture, while they eat it & right after. But they also tend to get pretty still right before they change into pupae, in my experience.


----------

